# Happy Holidays Beamer!



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Loved the beautiful greeting in the Holiday issue of "Our Havanese" from Beamer!

Cooper says he hope's Santa brings Beamer a nice little...elf or something of his very own!

Happy Holidays Ryan, Marija and Beamster!

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Bev!

Glad you liked the greeting card in the mag! I will post it here tomorrow as I have to convert it from pdf to jpg.. 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- saw the sneak preview and thought it was very sweet of Beamer to send out Holiday Greetings. I think he is trying to be so good that santa brings him a Neezer to call his own!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

huh? What card, what mag?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha, I put an Holiday Greeting (or advertisement) in the 'Our Havanese' magazine... I'm sure you have seen it at my house before? It's a bi-monthly magazine all about Havs........

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope never saw it. I don't usually snoop around someone's home...unless there's no chance of getting caught ;-)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly beat me to it! I saw the 'ad' a couple of days ago. How very, very cool. As soon as I spotted that kooky face and tongue, I knew it had to be our Beamer. :biggrin1: 

Thank you, Ryan and Marija! A Merry Christmas to you and little Beamer too! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, here is the Ad I submitted to Our Havanese!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What magazine is this? I haven't heard of it?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Karla,

Its a Havanese only magazine produced by Kathryn Braund.
http://ourhavanese.com/ourhav.html

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Isn't that Beamer just the cutest thing ever!?!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link Ryan...
And by the way, what a CUTE ad...Beamer is adorable!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a great picture of Beamer. I love the tongue.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Very cute!!! Beamer is adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That was very cool Ryan! I agree with Amanda, I think Santa needs to bring Beamer a bitch of his own.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How did I miss this? Beamer is so handsome. And that is a great picture Ryan. I agree, time for a play-mate for Beamer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Yeah, doesn't little Beamerboy look like he's "suffering" and needing a female in the worst way??! ound:

Awww... poor Beamer. We sure love him!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!

Beamer, you are adorable! 
Happy holidays to you too!!! 
Luv Mijo and Guapo


----------

